# قوانين قسم المرشد الروحي



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح


هذا القسم يخص الإرشاد الروحي من جهة ما هي الحياة المسيحية وكل ما يُساعد النفس على الحياة الحقيقية مع الله، والدخول للعمق الروحي واللاهوتي للتأصل في الحياة المسيحية أي التشرب من النعمة والاتحاد بالله...
لذلك القسم ليس للتأمل ولا للأشعار الروحية ولا الموضوعات العامة، بل يقتصر على التدبير الأصيل للنفس من جهة:


كيفية حياة التوبة - الحياة بالإيمان الحي حسب مقاصد الله - كيفية تذوق الخلاص والحياة به - ما هو الفداء وكيف نتذوقه في حياتنا العملية - عمل الله في النفس وكيفية تجاوبها معه - الرد على الأسئلة الخاصة بتدبير النفس أو مشاكلها الروحية - حياة الصلاة وكيف عيشها.. الخ
لذلك سيُعاد النظر في جميع الموضوعات المطروحة في هذا القسم وسيتم نقل اي موضوع لا يتفق مع هدف القسم، وليس معنى نقل الموضوع أن فيه عيب، بالطبع لأ، لأن كل تأمل وكل موضوع يُكتب بإخلاص القلب حسب ما نال كل إنسان من نعمة هو موضوع مُفيد ومثمر له فائدته وأهميته، ولكن النقل بيتم لكي يكون القسم متخصص بحسب الهدف الذي وجد لأجله، ورجاء التزام الجميع بذلك، مع رجاء التقليل من الموضوعات المنقولة من أماكن أخرى بدون وضع إحساس الناقل فيها أو خبرته الشخصية، كونوا معافين
​


----------

